# 8 Week Bulk and FST-7 Training Log



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just thought i'd start a small record of a bulking program I am doing from 13/04/09 untill 07/06/09 which I will have 4 weeks bridege untill my 16 weeks prep for the UKBFF Mr Hecules on october 25th in the intermediate over 90 kg. For those who started following the journal I started doing in my prep for the portsmouth I cut it short due to an injury in my left hamstring and bad nerve and ligament problems in my right ankle that happened back in june last year that resulted in me losing nearly all the movement in my right ankle unable to move my foot up and down and only slightly side to side, I have been receiving electonic stimulation via drain pipe white pins being inserted round my shins calf and ankle attached to the device to try and stimulate the nerves again which they have been doing so im getting feeling back into the area and movements coming along.

For those that know me know I love my HIT training so on the 13/04/09 I thought I would give FST-7 training ago and see how i get on with a nice heavy mass diet and a nice aas gh slin course 2 weeks in my start weight was 18 stone 8 on the 13/04 today on the 27/04/09 I weigh 19 stone 11.

Diet

1) 50 grams syntrax matrix blended source protein 120 grams of oats 5 grams glutamine and 2 tea spoons of extra vigin olive oil.

2) 250 grams extra lean mince beef made in to burgers, 110 grams of basmati brown rice and 2 tea spoons of extra virgin olive oil.

3) 250 grams of salmon fillet, 110 grams of basmati brown rice and 2 tea spoons of extra virgin olive oil.

4) post workout 50 grams whey isolate 80 grams dextrose 15 grams creatine 15 grams glutamine with 500 mg of alpha lipoic acid.

5) 250 grams chicken breast with 110 grams of of basmati brown rice.

6) 250 grams of extra lean mince beef made in to burgers, 100 grams of oats with 2 tea spoons of extra virgin olive oil.

7) 50 grams of blended source protein and 60 grams of oats with 2 tea spoons of extra virgin olive oil.

All food weights are rawand dry un-cooked weights. I f I want to eat extra food on top of this snack or anything I just do it.

Training split

Mon - Chest, Biceps

Tue - Legs Quads calves

Wed - Rest

Thur - Shoulders, Triceps

Fri - Hamstrings, Quads only light not fst-7 and Calves

Sat - Back, Rear Delts, Traps

Sun - Rest

I will post my workouts as I go and how I feel I am getting on with this style of training allso to the mods is it possible to lock this thread only for silver members and above or have registered members with certain amount of posts so im able to disguss other matters if not the aas side will keep strictly to pm.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Heres a pic of me taken on 24/04/09 in my gym at 19 stone 10 lbs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin large in the pic pob mate impressive. Looks like you have a good plan, i start lean bulking myself in 2 weeks or so and i may be pinching a few things from this journal and your diet  .

If you do keep aas side to pm i would be interested to know what and how hou are running things mate.

good luck

hilly


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Has the picture gone or is it my computer.Hope the leg gets better and stay injurie free from now on..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Really like the look of that diet mate I may rob it for my rebound, got the kcal and macro breakdown?

You are also huge, good luck with this I'll follow closely.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck pob mate, filling your frame nicely!!!!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys apreciate the feed back I am mainly going to log about the fst-7 style of training and how I find it works for me after doing HIT allsoto log how my injury improves and adding size up untill my pre contest prep later on when I have more time I will put my chest and biceps fst-7 workout up that I recently did.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Will be following this Pob..

Not all us Bronze members are n00bies 

Might have to get you to cook me up some of those burgers, sound nice mate..

When you say you eat and snack on top of that, does that include anything.. I dunno say a wimpy?? :lol:

Good luck with this mate and will hopefully catch you down Hercules soon for a session!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting Pob. Will keep a look in on this one mate.

best of luck

James


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Big fan of your physique and training mate, good luck!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Goose said:


> Will be following this Pob..
> 
> When you say you eat and snack on top of that, does that include anything.. I dunno say a wimpy?? :lol:
> 
> Good luck with this mate and will hopefully catch you down Hercules soon for a session!


 ha yes mate even that to  yeah be good to catch up at the gym mate


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

supercell said:


> Interesting Pob. Will keep a look in on this one mate.
> 
> best of luck
> 
> James


 Thanks James when Scott comes down ministry next I will venture down for a sesh I will let you know see if your around on that day


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Con said:


> Big fan of your physique and training mate, good luck!


Thanks alot mate apreciate it you have that awsome thick look that can only be built with heavy weights and hard work:thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Monday the 27th of April Chest and Biceps

Incline Barbell Press; warm up 1x15 1x12 then 3 working sets of 8-12 reps

Decline Barbell Press; 3 working sets of 8-12 reps

Incline Flyes; 3 working sets 8-12

Cable Cross Over; 7 sets 10-15 reps FST-7

Straight Handle 1 Arm Machine Preacher Curls; warm up 1x15 1x12 then 3 working sets of 8-12 reps

Ez Barbell curl; 3 working sets 8-12 reps

Straight Bar Cable Curls pulley behind me; 7 sets 10-15 reps FST-7

All reps were explosive squeezing the peak contraction and controling the negative but in my bench pressing I did not lock my elbows out.

The first thing I notice about this style of training is that before with hit I only did 1 all out working set with no way this kind of volume or rep range and I have to use a lighter weight then I did before which is a bit hard to get my head around getting fatigued but the feeling im getting in the muscle is a more fuller pump obviously with a feeling that the muscle I was aiming to train has been pumped to its max but I miss that feeling of HIT doing the max weight I could for 3 or 4 reps getting getting further reps by rest pause and drop sets the type of fatigue I got from it but after the fs-7 sets I couldnt help loving the pumped incapable to have full movement I got from it to. When I enter pre contest mode HIT I know would not be praticle (especialy with my work lifestyle getting enough recovery and risk of injury) and having the chance to chat with Dorian Yates last year over a few beers he said he wished he backed off HIT in his pre comp phase and uped the rep range slightly with an extra set or 2 to maintain in this phase and a few all out pump sets at the end of the workout to pump the muscle but every other time stay with HIT and cycle the type of training as he felt this was the most productive for new muscle growth.

Its early days for me yet in this type of training but monitoring my progress carefully and have a couple of pairs of eyes monitoring changes in my physique.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I hear what you're saying about missing the HIT feeling. So I use DC and fst in my training. I find it works really well.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

did dorian say to do an all out pump set with HIT?

or just pre-comp?

looking big and mean mate...will be keeping an eye on this as i think fst-7 is very interesting


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

shauno said:


> did dorian say to do an all out pump set with HIT?
> 
> or just pre-comp?
> 
> looking big and mean mate...will be keeping an eye on this as i think fst-7 is very interesting


No, Dorian was warm up set or two and then one set to absolute failure and beyond- no pump sets...

Looking large there Pob. Enjoyed the video you posted in General section and look forward to viewing your progress.

Keep it up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey pob, all the best for your training and recovery

i met you briefly at the pompey show (i was the guy passing the water back and forth for you lol).

big muther fcker aint ya


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

shauno said:


> did dorian say to do an all out pump set with HIT?
> 
> or just pre-comp?
> 
> looking big and mean mate...will be keeping an eye on this as i think fst-7 is very interesting


 Dorian trained HIT year round which he said most of his injuries occured in his pre comp training because he did not back off the weight and intensity and if could do it again he would up the rep range slightly and do a couple of extra sets per exercise maybe a pump at the end cause in this period he would be simply maintaining but if you watch john hodgson's dvd after his hit set he performed a higher rep pump set


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

LittleChris said:


> Looking large there Pob. Enjoyed the video you posted in General section and look forward to viewing your progress.
> 
> Keep it up


Thanks mate appreciate the words :beer:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey pob, all the best for your training and recovery
> 
> i met you briefly at the pompey show (i was the guy passing the water back and forth for you lol).
> 
> big muther fcker aint ya


Ahhh yes bloody typical I find out who some of you guys are after the show lol I would have been more sociable but was suffering with a hang over :rockon:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Wednesday was my rest day on thursday I will be training shoulders and triceps which I will document on here in the evening as well as my tuesday leg workout I am on here at 3am cause I cant sleep and couldnt resist a quick game of john madden on the xbox


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

pob thanks for sharing the info it will be an intersting read, you look in good shape mate, best of luck with your goals.



> hey pob, all the best for your training and recovery
> 
> i met you briefly at the pompey show (i was the guy passing the water back and forth for you lol).
> 
> big muther fcker aint ya


bulk the waterboy  if you cant beat them give them water :whistling:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Leg workout from Tuesday 28/04/09

Hamstrings

Lying Leg Curls; warm up 1x15 1x12 then 3 working sets of 8-12 reps

Standing Single leg Curls; 3 working sets 8-12 reps

Stiff Leg Dumbell Deadlift; 3 working Sets 8-12 reps

Lying Leg Curls; 7 sets of 10-15 reps FST-7

Quads

Leg Extensions; 4 sets 15 reps

45 Deg Leg Press; 4 sets 15 reps

Calves

Standing Calve Raise; warm up 1x15 1x12 then 3 working sets 8-12 reps

Toe Press on 45 deg Leg Press; 3 working Sets of 8-12 reps

Standing Calve Raise; 7 sets of 10-15 FST-7

Well all I can say was hard never felt my hamstrings so worked ever which is good as this is a weakness on myself. Quads were only to get some blood in the area with a light weight before the FST-7 workout for them on friday, but even so with a light weight it was a serrious task as my hamstrings were so smashed just when i thought could my legs be any more trashed it was the turn of calves after putting my shoulders under the calve raise pad and getting over the wobbly feeling I had my gym instincts kicked in and was all about training my calves and in the time I spent not once did I think about how tired the rest of my legs were I just got on and did it and had thoughts of the great calves of Mike Matarazzo that I saw a pic of an hour earlier. Again all reps all exercises were performed exploding the positive part of the rep but not bouncing, squeezing the peak contraction and controling the negative.

Wednesday 29/04/09 all though a rest day from the gym damn could I feel my legs I was doing basic stretching at home and allso used a martial arts mechanical leg stretcher which I was able to do full splits from just have to wear very baggy trackies or shorts not bad for some 1 who is shy of 20 stone! Sitting around today did I feel my hamstrings from sitting on the toilet to my office chair and bending down to get something from a cupboard.

Thursday 30/04/09 was shoulders and triceps which I shall document on friday evening mainly due so I can have a greater mental sum up of how the work out went and how I felt afterwards, so far I am enjoying this type of training its giving me a different feeling of having worked the muscles and strange feels like in a short time more shape or could be the extra blood pumped into the muscle.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Shoulder and Triceps from Thursday 30/04/09;

Shoulders

Smith Machine Press to the front; warmups of 1x15 1x12 then 3 working sets of 8 to 12 reps.

Dumbell Seated Side Laterals; 3 working sets of 8-12 reps.

1 Arm Cable Side raises; 3 working sets of 8-12 reps these will be alternated every week with barbell front raises.

Seated Machine Side Raises; 7 sets FST-7 10-15 reps.

Triceps

Cambered Bar Pressdowns; warmup sets of 1x15 1x12 then 3 working sets of 8-12 reps.

Skull Crushers on a 45 deg incline bench; 3 working sets of 8-12 reps.

Rope Pressdowns; 7 sets FST-7 10-15 reps.

At the conclusion of this workout my delts had a more rounded look to them and felt sore in the roter area due to the crazy pump. A problem I have had in the past with my back rowing movements I am very strong in them compared to other bodyparts and this has resulted in my rear delts growin out of proportion to my triceps, standing relaxed its clearly noticable sticking out alot rurther then my tricep and tensed its even worse so im hoping this type of training wand with me not training my rear delts as a direct body part any more will sort out this problem.

While moving some stuff in my garage I banged my knee cap on something in there breaking the skin and bleeding every where after I cleaned myself up I felt a tightness in the area and a slight grinding when i moved it I was meant to train legs again on friday 1/5/09 but used this as a rest day to recover and the same with 2/5/09 which was back, i'd rather miss a couple of workouts to be at my best then risk further injury and stayed 100% on my eating in fact eating more on top of my meal plan I laid out after all if you want to grow like a beast you have to eat like 1 :thumb: My training will go back to normal on monday 4/5/09 starting my split from the begining allthough I still feel a slight discomfort in my knee I feel it should be ok i'd rather miss a workout then a meal in this growing stage.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll have to keep an eye on this one then same show and same class that i will soon be dieting for!! Hope it goes well and see you there!!

How tall are you ??


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye on this one then same show and same class that i will soon be dieting for!! Hope it goes well and see you there!!
> 
> How tall are you ??


Im 6 ft2 mate I live in colchester where the show is going to be only a small place though but can tell you best places to stay if your staying up this way as its a mad trek from your way I think


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

not to bad mate, i did the welsh last year and that was a trek  less than 3 hours i reckon, but i'm going up the night before, rooms at the lakeside are 60 a night so i think i'll do that, be good between pre judging and evening show too, what do you think. How many shows have you done now, youve done the Hercules before right??


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

**** colchester>?! i thought it was the lakeside in surrey!!!!! thatll be 5 hours then


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

just checked on ukbff website mate, its where i thought Lakeside in surrey, thank god, nowhere near colchester after i just found it on the map


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> not to bad mate, i did the welsh last year and that was a trek  less than 3 hours i reckon, but i'm going up the night before, rooms at the lakeside are 60 a night so i think i'll do that, be good between pre judging and evening show too, what do you think. How many shows have you done now, youve done the Hercules before right??


 I did plymouth in about 5 and a half hours end of last year, the shows been moved from the lakeside to liquid envy in colchester now it used to be there years ago when it was the old hippodrome but the stage was to small for the amount of competitors but since the club refit stage is alot bigger Scott prefers his shows to be run throughs and he is trying to keep it like that for this year aswell the last hercules was ukbff and a run through aswell. Ive done 2 shows mate the 1st was the wabba hercules in 2007 where I competed at 14 stone 10 in october 2007 and got 2nd the second was muscle mayhem in may 2008 where I got 2nd in the novice tall class and competed at 16 stone 7, ive read your past journals mate so look forward to be up there with you


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

pob80 said:


> Ahhh yes bloody typical I find out who some of you guys are after the show lol I would have been more sociable but was *suffering with a hang over* :rockon:


Can't say I noticed :lol: Nice to briefly meet you last week mate. Will be keeping an eye on you...


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

pob80 said:


> Thanks guys apreciate the feed back I am mainly going to log about the fst-7 style of training and how I find it works for me after doing HIT allsoto log how my injury improves and adding size up untill my pre contest prep later on when I have more time I will put my chest and biceps fst-7 workout up that I recently did.


This is great stuff, ive been waiting for this!! will follow with interest and im sure i'll learn alot by the looks of things!!! Good luck mate:thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Can't say I noticed :lol: Nice to briefly meet you last week mate. Will be keeping an eye on you...


 you to mate you were quite a lump then in the evening show Paddy said I missed out on doughnuts doh! Hangover with a hot hall = magners sweats lol


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

heavyweight said:


> This is great stuff, ive been waiting for this!! will follow with interest and im sure i'll learn alot by the looks of things!!! Good luck mate:thumb:


 Thanks mate if any one can use things or ideas from this journal I be happy after all this sport is allways about learning new ideas with training and nutrition no matter what level you are!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

pob80 said:


> you to mate you were quite a lump then in the evening show Paddy said I missed out on doughnuts doh! Hangover with a hot hall = magners sweats lol


High praise indeed from someone like yourself  Cheers Pob, does my ego no end of good. You did lose out on a Krispy Kreme as it was intended for one of the competitors who I wasn't able to track down. I think we were all suffering in there after a bit, I was having the 1664 sweats :lol:

I'll bring you a donut at your show.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Pob,

Interesting to know do you feel you benefit more from 2 warm up sets and 3 wroking sets to opposed to 1 warm up set and 4 working sets?

Just a thought as I do the second option (1warm up 4xworking) interesting to know whether changing it around mind be more beneficial.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Goose said:


> Hi Pob,
> 
> Interesting to know do you feel you benefit more from 2 warm up sets and 3 wroking sets to opposed to 1 warm up set and 4 working sets?
> 
> Just a thought as I do the second option (1warm up 4xworking) interesting to know whether changing it around mind be more beneficial.


 On this routine I perform only 2 warm up sets on my first exercise then everything after that is 3 working sets apart from the final FST-7 exercise personally if I was you i'd do less volume but with controled form and maybe make the working sets a bit more intense by adding dropsets and maybe consider the whole body split over 4 days and train every other day just after all you grow and make gains when you rest and recover and get the nutrition in you not when your in the gym, I feel that this would be more beneficial for what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

pob80 said:


> On this routine I perform only 2 warm up sets on my first exercise then everything after that is 3 working sets apart from the final FST-7 exercise personally if I was you i'd do less volume but with controled form and maybe make the working sets a bit more intense by adding dropsets and maybe consider the whole body split over 4 days and train every other day just after all you grow and make gains when you rest and recover and get the nutrition in you not when your in the gym, I feel that this would be more beneficial for what you are trying to achieve.


Nice one mate..

You've pretty much summed up what I do already, High intensity workouts but maybe as you say I need to lower the volume a bit. Interesting read though.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Gareth,

I didnt realise you had a journal. I will be following this closely. Training and diet look very good.

If I had a bit more confidence I would enter the Muscle Mayhem class myself but im going to hold off till next year. Will definately be there though.

Hows the weight gain going. You hit the big 280lb yet?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

so any updates ??


----------

